# Yes PYL vs Jones Flagship



## Nivek

Pros and cons are personal preference. 

The Flagship is a thoroughbred freeride board. Stiff, fast. The PYL is a freeride all mountain board. What are your intentions for the board?


----------



## RHSTi

Freeride all over the mountain, one board do it all 

Hitting the steep terrain, messy chunky snow and carve 
a little bit of jump, no park 
Also, a board that will be challenging enough to ride but not a disaster.
Most importantly is to hande the hard ice pack in the Northeast


----------



## PlanB

I've ridden both (but not in the Northeast). Each board can do exactly what you describe in your second post. Perhaps I'd give the slightest (and I do mean slightest) edge to the PYL in really deep powder but that edge would be negligible with a skilled enough rider aboard in my view. They are both boards for the advanced/expert rider in mind imo and if that's you, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## RHSTi

Finally, pull the trigger on PYL,
It rode awesome but I do expect a bit more challenge from this board.
It is very easy to ride.


----------



## chomps1211

RHSTi said:


> Finally, pull the trigger on PYL,
> It rode awesome but *I do expect a bit more challenge from this board.
> It is very easy to ride.*


:question:
You were hoping for something _difficult??_ :blink:


----------



## Oldman

RHSTi said:


> Finally, pull the trigger on PYL,
> It rode awesome but I do expect a bit more challenge from this board.
> It is very easy to ride.


The PYL is a real Jekyll and Hyde kind of board. I have an older '13 model and it is my DD. As you stated it is very easy to ride, but when you call upon it, it delivers.

Now it might not rail quite as hard and locked in as a Flagship or Custom X , but it will lay down a solid trench and it will never surprise you. It might not handle powder as well as a short fatty, but it will float all day long without a lot of work. You can do every and any aspect of any mountain and it will not let you down, ever!

As I spend no time in the park, and ride very little switch, the PYL is *the *deck I would select if I could only have one.


----------



## RHSTi

Yeah, for an intermediate to advanced rider 
I thought it will take a little more hard work to ride it 
But it is so much easier and catch-free comparing to my Custom camber


----------



## RHSTi

I am surprised how good it lands with some jump, no catch no fuzzy.
I can do quick carving and long carve all day long on this board.
Really glad I bought it but I am still very curious how flagship and Flight Attendant ride?


----------



## Graham T

Wasn't really doing any jumps or freestyle in les gets last week as there was loads of powder, however the pyl was awesome, stable, loads of float and an absolute laugh.
I did find that reference stance was slightly too centered for pow, so moving it back one set of holes was perfect. Floated in 40cm+ pow like a dream


----------



## pcv1

RHSTi said:


> Really glad I bought it but I am still very curious how flagship and Flight Attendant ride?


So many boards, so little time (... or money) . Can't buy them all, but I know the itching... Want the PYL my self...


----------



## RHSTi

Yea totally agree, and there are so few demo day in the east coat, SUCKS


----------



## F1EA

RHSTi said:


> I am surprised how good it lands with some jump, no catch no fuzzy.
> I can do quick carving and long carve all day long on this board.
> Really glad I bought it but I am still very curious how flagship and Flight Attendant ride?


Flagship is a plank, pretty much. Go fast or go home.

Flight Attendant is very similar to the Pick your Line. A bit more lively/poppy/playful and with more effective edge. The PYL is a little bit wider and less setback than the FA. So if you think about powder and float; what the FA adds with setback, the PYL gets it with width and the shorter edge. On carving... what the FA has with edge length, the PYL has it with a bit more width (so you can get more angle). Performance on ice... FA longer edge and more camber; PYL edge thingies and a bit more width (again, more angle).

Neither is too exaggerated on anything (ie both are quite simply balanced boards)...

Coin flip material.


----------



## ras16

I've been thinking about getting a PYL. I'm coming from a 162W Flying V but am now fitting in size 10 boots. Would the 162 with a 25.5 waist width work for me?


----------



## NDDL

I'm also keen on a PYL, I weigh 210lb, 6'2" will a 162 be my best option or should I go for the 165? Advanced rider, mostly only hit the hill on powder days  Occasionally shred some groomers when there's no fresh snow. TIA


----------



## Snow Hound

NDDL said:


> I'm also keen on a PYL, I weigh 210lb, 6'2" will a 162 be my best option or should I go for the 165? Advanced rider, mostly only hit the hill on powder days  Occasionally shred some groomers when there's no fresh snow. TIA


I've an early PYL so it's 161, if I was to get another I'd definitely go 165. I'm 5'10 and around 200lbs. It's a great board and easier to handle than I was expecting.

It's not a pow board though and takes some work in deep, light, low angle snow. The float certainly isn't efortless.


----------



## NDDL

Thanks SH, The stance setback is only 1cm so I guess you'd want the bindings set back as far as possible for powder. Most other reviews I read say it rides great in pow. Perhaps they improved its powder handing capabilities in more recent models? I pulled the trigger on a 2020 165cm PYL today. Can't wait to get me hands on it!


----------



## Snow Hound

NDDL said:


> Thanks SH, The stance setback is only 1cm so I guess you'd want the bindings set back as far as possible for powder. Most other reviews I read say it rides great in pow. Perhaps they improved its powder handing capabilities in more recent models? I pulled the trigger on a 2020 165cm PYL today. Can't wait to get me hands on it!


Nice one you'll love it I'm sure. Yeah I should have put a note about me not moving the bindings back - no doubt that would improve the float a lot. I ride at the big resorts in Europe and it's not unusual for me to see deep powder, chopped up chunder, hard groomers, ice and slush all in the same run. Faffing around moving bindings is just not something I'm into. How a board floats at reference is how it floats for me. Don't get me wrong, for the type of board it is it floats great, compared to the twins I own its another level, it's just not a powder board.


----------



## F1EA

Snow Hound said:


> Don't get me wrong, for the type of board it is it floats great, compared to the twins I own its another level, it's just not a powder board.


What he said ^

It floats ok. But it's no powder board.


----------



## NDDL

The supplier couldn't get me the PYL 165 in the end. It'll be a 162 or maybe I'll grab a 159 Orca.. The Orca might be better in the pow anyway. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## neni

RHSTi said:


> Yeah, for an intermediate to advanced rider
> I thought it will take a little more hard work to ride it
> But it is so much easier and catch-free comparing to my Custom camber


Define "easy" . Also Flagship, too, will be pretty catch-free compared to a good old full camber stiff freeride board. All hybrids are. Flag, tho, will be muscle work due to its longitudil and torsional stiffness, which is great to ride fast and rail carves, confidence inspiring in steep unpredictable BC terrain, holds edge on ice, plows through castrugies, floats beautifully in deep. It's a great ride... as long you have decent speed. But in resorts in afternoon bumps, in tight trees, it's not in its home. It's not built for slow speed. IMO, it's a typical quiver board (i.e. you use it for specific purpose/conditions, and have another deck for other conditions) not an all-day-all-mtn board.

Try to demo the Carbon Flagship. I could imagine that's what you like as quiver addition to the PYL you now have. (Carb Flag for mornings to charge as hard as you can, PYL in afternoon when it gets bumpy).


----------



## Nolefan2011

I ride a Flag, in addition to many others. The Flag is one of my fastest freeride boards in the trees. Completely disagree with Neni. A true point it and go. The spoon nose really makes it a champ in this area, and the float is so strong that you can ride heavy on your front foot without any fear of going over the handle bars.

That said, one that isn’t on your list and would be my winner? Burton Landlord. Recently acquired one, and it kills all. Fantastic, surfy free ride board that handles steeps and chutes like a dream. And is damn fun on hardback during down days.


----------



## WigMar

I've got an older flagship that is not good in tight trees. Maybe that spoon nose and some flex tweaks made a big difference.


----------



## neni

Nolefan2011 said:


> The Flag is one of my fastest freeride boards in the trees. Completely disagree with Neni. A true point it and go.


Hmm... I don't see the disagreement here ? rather on contrary? It's a charger, fun to ride fast. That's what you say, that's what I said. Right? If you would have said no, it turns on a dime at slow speed, THEN we'd have a disagreement.

I pesumed that in tight trees one rides rather slow. You obviously don't, thus it's a fun deck to you in that terrain. I specifically said it's no fun at *slow speed.*

If you are someone who can ride tight trees fast? Then you have a very high skill set IMO. Which I certainly don't. For those who do not have those "point-it-no-go" skillz for tight trees, who ride tight trees in a more slow n cautious way, there are better, more nimble boards than Flag, which does not turn that easily at slow speed. Thus my emphadis on the speed ?‍♀.

Edit: disclaimer: my take on Flag stems from 2013 till 2018 models.


----------



## Nolefan2011

Neni, not trying to start an argument, but also disagree that it’s torsionally stiff, etc. many upgrade to the Carbon Flag because it does have some play. I won’t say you can butter it, but I can flex my board fine at 182 and riding a 158. 

And because I said point it and go, I’m not Travis Rice. I mean you can pick a line, ride confidently on your front foot, and it’s responsive to get you through the tighter trees. Not at Mach speed. I can’t ride Mach speed in the trees. Just at a nice controlled pace.

What do you weigh and what size men’s board did you go with? My guess is that it has something to do with that, and less to do with torsional stiffness, because the Flag to me is no stiffer torsionally than a flight attendant, GNU Mullair, T rice, etc.

The reason I believe this board is good in the trees, is due to the spoon shaped nose and a mid stiff torsional give that allows you to maneuver through the trees well. Again, it’s one of the first boards that I trusted and felt confident enough to finally start “picking a line”, and trust that i wasn’t going over the handle bars applying pressure to the nose some, and get response needed to trust it would move when you asked it to. Very good board in the trees IMO. Can’t get the same feeling from my Branch Manager which is shorter at a 55. The Jones just feels right there


----------



## neni

Nolefan2011 said:


> Neni, not trying to start an argument, but also disagree that it’s torsionally stiff, etc. many upgrade to the Carbon Flag because it does have some play. I won’t say you can butter it, but I can flex my board fine at 182 and riding a 158.
> 
> ...
> 
> What do you weigh and what size men’s board did you go with? My guess is that it has something to do with that, and less to do with torsional stiffness, because the Flag to me is no stiffer torsionally than a flight attendant, GNU Mullair, T rice, etc.


Ah, right... I think this is the source of our very different take. 

You undersize (ur at the max of weight range of the 158), while chose a size larger than middle of weight range (I ride a 154 women's Flag; lower limit is 110lbs, I'm 125lbs), so you, being quite heavy for your 158, can flex that board differently than I can mine.

If we both would go for middle of weight range, you on 164 and I on 149, we may end up with more similar takes on flex and nimbleness


----------



## Nolefan2011

Neni, all due respect, I shouldn’t be on a 164 of anything outside maybe a Dupraz at my weight, and nobody would suggest that I do. 

A ‘59 or ‘60 could potentially be better, but that’s splitting hairs. I ride a 59 in my Landlord and a 59 Guch. Had a 57 Rice for years. All those boards are actually as suggested for my weight.

My brother is 215 and rides a 162. He’d be fine on a 64, but not me


----------



## Snow Hound

Nolefan2011 said:


> Neni, all due respect, I shouldn’t be on a 164 of anything outside maybe a Dupraz at my weight, and nobody would suggest that I do.
> 
> A ‘59 or ‘60 could potentially be better, but that’s splitting hairs. I ride a 59 in my Landlord and a 59 Guch. Had a 57 Rice for years. All those boards are actually as suggested for my weight.
> 
> My brother is 215 and rides a 162. He’d be fine on a 64, but not me


Jeremy Jones would suggest you ride the 164 but what the fuck would he know?

For reference he rides the 161 at 150lbs.

I would, I'm guessing @timmytard would too so that makes at least 4 of us. I'm also suggesting you grow a pair.

Edit* The Evo size chart puts you on the 164 as well (161 tops out at 190).

Edit** TT would probably have you on the 169W so maybe he's an outlier - you'd still be within Evo's range mind. @CauseNAffect was going on about an epidemic of undersizing recently so he's definitely on board.


----------



## WigMar

I think the spoon nose and tweaks to the flex probably made the Flagship more manageable in tighter trees. I've got a 2015 that is a real bear in trees. It's great for hard charging, but not for trees. For reference, I ride tight Colorado trees exclusively for about half of every season. When I say tight, I mean unmaintained forest which involves much branch ducking and threading of needles. I've had many decks in the woods, and the 2015 Flagship ranked among the worst in those conditions. I'm 210# on a 166.


----------



## Nolefan2011

Wonde


Snow Hound said:


> Jeremy Jones would suggest you ride the 164 but what the fuck would he know?
> 
> For reference he rides the 161 at 150lbs.
> 
> I would, I'm guessing @timmytard would too so that makes at least 4 of us. I'm also suggesting you grow a pair.
> 
> Edit* The Evo size chart puts you on the 164 as well (161 tops out at 190).
> 
> Edit** TT would probably have you on the 169W so maybe he's an outlier - you'd still be within Evo's range mind. @CauseNAffect was going on about an epidemic of undersizing recently so he's definitely on board.


Wondering what I need the extra length for when I stated I can go through the trees faster than any board in my quiver currently on my Joenes. Have no problem hiking with it anywhere.

What do I need the pair for? From the adult with a cartoon avatar. You straight Disney


----------



## Rip154

Is corona time, do it!


----------



## Snow Hound

Polefan2011 said:


> Wonde
> 
> Wondering what I need the extra length for when I stated I can go through the trees faster than any board in my quiver currently on my Joenes. Have no problem hiking with it anywhere.
> 
> What do I need the pair for? From the adult with a cartoon avatar. You straight Disney


That's all you've got? VERY disappointing.


----------



## Kaladryn

I think the newer (2018) flagship with the rocker/spoon nose rides short, I ride a 172 and it doesn't seem any different than my old pure camber 164 (I'm 225lbs).


----------



## CauseNAffect

I got the Jones 162Wide, I'm 5'9" 182lbs without gear.
I was at kicking horse and Revelstoke the past 4 days. I set it back to ride powder, but will be repositioning to the middle of the board for a more balanced experience. This deck doesn't want to be ridden from the back in anything other than powder. Being in the center I think will help get me more on the nose so I can be on top of it to drive it with a bit more demand.
Tight trees and choppy snow I found it to be a lot of work obviously. If you're doing under 30mph on this thing be prepared for a bear fight. Alpine steeps, groomers, and powder runs it was an absolute blast. I feel like this thing comes alive in steep pow runs, super playful....found myself making quick turns and slashing the back to shoot pow into my face, carve however I felt, then point it down and hit 50+ with a smile. Factory wax was toast after a half day.

It is definitely a purpose driven board. I love the softer feel of the 2020 - the deck just is begging to be boosted off something. The more confidence I ride with, the more this thing gives back. I sacrificed some nimbleness with the wide, but the feeling of booting out is a killjoy I care to skip at all costs. This things is not for casual riding, there are other boards I'd use if I'm trying to have a "see what happens" day.

I had a 2018 Yes PYL 162 as well and I simply didn't love it. Just felt stoic, quite confident but just not in the areas I was looking. Awesome in powder, good charger, just wasn't for me.


----------

